# Culinary Arts Vs. Baking & Pastry



## hack2override (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm currently looking into enrolling into school at Johnson and Wales. Which I can't wait to do. I've been gathering a bit of information, and have pretty much everything narrowed down, all except choosing culinary or pastry. TO be honest I don't see why these courses are spit up like this. THe more I think about it , to me I love the Culinary part, different cuisines, the main meal. But I've always seemed to have a sweet tooth for pastry. I love the artistic essence of this field, such as chocolate molding, sugar sculpting, the the flavors. Both fields are artistic and you put you heart into your work, all you hope for is the you satisfy your customer.
Could someone help me with some info, in regards to:
1. Are the opportunities better with culinary or pastry? OR are the more the same?

TO me money isnt as important as to loving what you do.

Thanks


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Dunno about the US but there is a MASSIVE shortage of patissiers - pastry cooks - in France. The restaurant where I work tried for months last year to find one and failed, and we have the same problem this season.


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to want to be a pastry chef, But I'm a athelete aswell as a cook and this fits my lifestyle more perfectly don't need to be tempted by sweets 24/7. So in my case I made my choice based on my lifestyle even though I do so much baking on my freetime.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well Plonguer pretty much answered the question. I cannot go to school so I have to pretty much train myself from textbooks and other related materials. But if I could go to school it would without doubt be pastry. You are right,both pretty much have artistic avenues. Thats the great thing about food you can play with it. Not like when you were a kid and your mother told you to stop playing with your food. Guess it comes down to weather you like the hot side or cold side. Hope Pan does not read this. Ouch........ From my research the needs of the pastry side of the kitchen are in great demand. But thats only from the information I have gathered. Look at these sites might help you some:

http://www.pastrychef.info/info.asp
http://www.associationofpastrychefs.org/default.asp

There is also the www.notterschool.com Its a school of confectionary arts ran by the great Ewald Notter.Maybe one of the chefs will elaborate more since they are closer to the industry.


----------

